# I get no friend requests Facebook



## Ryan358 (Feb 7, 2014)

So I created a Facebook account about a year ago and I've slowly been adding more people. Currently I have thirty-something friends on it, but not one of them is from a friend request! I had to send the friend requests every time! I've only gotten a friend request like 3 times, and every time they were from strangers. Is this because everyone at my school hates me???


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't get any either but don't care.


----------



## Ryan358 (Feb 7, 2014)

You think maybe people just don't see me since I wouldn't have a lot of mutual friends?


----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Ryan358 said:


> So I created a Facebook account about a year ago and I've slowly been adding more people. Currently I have thirty-something friends on it, but not one of them is from a friend request! I had to send the friend requests every time! I've only gotten a friend request like 3 times, and every time they were from strangers. Is this because everyone at my school hates me???


If you were popular the friend request will be coming at you without you even knowing it. It's how you market yourself in life.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't think you just jump to the conclusion that they hate you. Do you know a lot of people in your classes that would look you up to friend you? Is that how Facebook works? (Honest question) I would assume they just don't know you/care about what you post cause they don't know you that well. And it could be the mutual friend thing also.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Ryan358 said:


> You think maybe people just don't see me since I wouldn't have a lot of mutual friends?


This is most likely the case.


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

You dont need fake 1000+ friends and you shoudn't worry about the numbers.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

To network you need to first add school mates. Then you need to be active in commenting and liking your school mate's post. Eventually other people from your school will see and add you. Also add where you go to school and insuring those who view you knows you go to their school.


----------



## amt0715 (Feb 20, 2014)

Your worth is not measured in the amount of facebook friends you have, comments, followers, or likes. Be happy that you have the friends you do have.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Honestly don't worry about that, instead create your very own Facebook profile. Put what YOU like on it. Make it fun, and creative, and set it to private. So that way, nobody can see it, unless you want people to, then set it to public. Or delete your Facebook. Its going to become useless eventually anyways.
Facebook can be fun without people. Pretend its pogo.com or another fun game site, or create your own stories or journals.

Or cut yourself off from life and be confined to bed. Your choice. I'm almost there myself.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

You might not be searchable or have settings that don't allow people to add you?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryan358 said:


> You think maybe people just don't see me since I wouldn't have a lot of mutual friends?


Not always the case. When I first joined facebook I got up to like 300 friends because everybody was basically competing to get the "most friends" and I never once got any friend requests, it was me who added them.


----------



## botok (Dec 18, 2013)

amt0715 said:


> Your worth is not measured in the amount of facebook friends you have, comments, followers, or likes. Be happy that you have the friends you do have.


i have tons of bots/spammers who try to add me on multiple social networking sites/apps. i mean really, who needs them? people concerned with numbers? potential revenue? what is this, an amway presentation?


----------



## HowtoBeHappy (Dec 30, 2013)

I think number of FB friends means nothing, I know someone got like 250 friends on FB, but only got 3 people posted on her timeline on her birthday, and her likes/comments for her profile and cover pictures are no more than 5, so even if you got many friends on FB, does not mean others care.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Me neither. Just scammers from Nigeria. Not on here either.

Forever alone!


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

I know them feelz


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Get rid of Facebook. My sa won't allow it. Plus it's lame


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

U can add me I only got like 6 friends and they are all random lol but I never go on Facebook anyway.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Close it down its. Just money for Facebook made out of human waste


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Having a crapload of "friends" won't make you feel better... if anything it's worse to see all these so called friends who don't "like" or comment on your statuses or photos, and you begin wondering why you even want them on your facebook in the first place - this has been my experience, anyway! I felt much better deleting my randoms. I even made a new FB that currently has only a few friends... but I agree, FB can be so sketchy friendship wise. A couple of my closest friends who I tried adding still haven't accepted my requests... it's a crappy rabbit hole, facebook.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

had a similar problem until i found this

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/sas-facebook-directory-27321/


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan358 said:


> So I created a Facebook account about a year ago and I've slowly been adding more people. Currently I have thirty-something friends on it, but not one of them is from a friend request! I had to send the friend requests every time! I've only gotten a friend request like 3 times, and every time they were from strangers. Is this because everyone at my school hates me???


Do you have friends or acquaintances in school, or are you a loner?

If people don't think you want to be associated with them, they'll be less likely to send out a request.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

HowtoBeHappy said:


> I think number of FB friends means nothing, I know someone got like 250 friends on FB, but only got 3 people posted on her timeline on her birthday, and her likes/comments for her profile and cover pictures are no more than 5, so even if you got many friends on FB, does not mean others care.


Thats sad, life is very cruel. Sorry to say.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

HowtoBeHappy said:


> I think number of FB friends means nothing, I know someone got like 250 friends on FB, but only got 3 people posted on her timeline on her birthday, and her likes/comments for her profile and cover pictures are no more than 5, so even if you got many friends on FB, does not mean others care.


Thats sad, life is very cruel. Sorry to say. Wishing yourself a happy bday and making yourself a card online is a good thing to do, plus treat yourself to your own stuff.

People are unneeded when we feel ill. Just how it is. We need to be strong on our own.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ryan358 said:


> So I created a Facebook account about a year ago and I've slowly been adding more people. Currently I have thirty-something friends on it, but not one of them is from a friend request! I had to send the friend requests every time! I've only gotten a friend request like 3 times, and every time they were from strangers. Is this because everyone at my school hates me???


So sad to hear that, I personally think FB friends are not worth it unless it is truly people u know such as your friends you used to hang out with or friends from college. I have a lot of my friends from my old university and some from this very forum.

Hope u have pleasant day and week.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> So sad to hear that, I personally think FB friends are not worth it unless it is truly people u know such as your friends you used to hang out with or friends from college. I have a lot of my friends from my old university and some from this very forum.
> 
> Hope u have pleasant day and week.


I agree. I haven't wanted to deactivate my account but the more I think about it the more I realize its not worth it to have a Facebook.


----------



## Ryan358 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all your responses!


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

i deleted my account 2days ago - lifes better without it trust me it drives people insane and to the point of being paranoid


----------



## 742733044 (Oct 18, 2013)

i only use facebook to stalk cute girls.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Ehh, I was so annoyed with facebook. I just deactivated my account. (never felt better).
I know what that feels like. I didn't use to get requests from my classmates or really anyone. I noticed that when I talked to my classmates, even small talk (which was hard sometimes to SA), they would request me. 
I understand though how for someone with SA that can get to you.

The number you have is just that, a number, IMO.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> I agree. I haven't wanted to deactivate my account but the more I think about it the more I realize its not worth it to have a Facebook.


true, I just got FB because of peer pressure at uni and I do chat with my friends that I made at uni sometimes. otherwise I just keep just because I use it as a giant photo backup drive


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

Ryan358 said:


> So I created a Facebook account about a year ago and I've slowly been adding more people. Currently I have thirty-something friends on it, but not one of them is from a friend request! I had to send the friend requests every time! I've only gotten a friend request like 3 times, and every time they were from strangers. Is this because everyone at my school hates me???


Is it possible that people at your school don't know that you're on Facebook? Maybe that's why you aren't receiving requests? Besides, when a person first makes their Facebook account is usually when they send out the most requests (after that, most people only send requests to new acquaintances). Most people at your school might not be actively looking for new friends to add on Facebook if they made their FB account a while ago.

Either way, does it matter who adds who? At the end of the day, regardless of who sent the initial friend request, if someone accepts the request, then you're Facebook friends and that's the end of it.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

**** Facebook. I only have fake friends on there. I rarely go on it anyway.


----------



## WallabyJerky (Mar 7, 2014)

I've had quite a few mind-boggling friend requests on Facebook. After about a year that would still be the extent of that interaction with that person. There are many friend-collectors on Facebook that ARE NOT amiable to chatting. They merely wanted to increase the number of Facebook friends for whatever reason.

Personally I once thought joining Facebook would open a social world to me but was met with disappointment. Facebook is meaningless.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

loophole said:


> Get rid of Facebook. My sa won't allow it. Plus it's lame


yeah but it is a good place to learn about girls u see sometimes IRL

I also have no real friends on their, just a handful of people from my past, and a few from here


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah ive had about eighty friends and out of those eighty 65 were requested by me. :um now i got rid of all them friends and have about 10-15


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a vegan , so I get a lot of friend requests, mostly vegans. I have over 3k friends, but I don't talk to any at all. ^^


----------

